# Accidental baby



## mrhoyo (3 Oct 2020)

It turns out I've accidentally bred panda corydoras. Only one baby spotted so far, it will be interesting to see if it survives.
Only those, ember tetra, bristlenose, shrimp and snails in the tank so hopefully nobody eats it.


----------



## mrhoyo (4 Oct 2020)

Update
There are at least two now 👍


----------



## Conort2 (4 Oct 2020)

Well done! You’ve got some happy corydoras if they’re breeding.

You’ll probably start to find a few more as they get a bit larger. Corydoras fry are very good at hiding and you haven’t really got any fish that would actively predate them once they are free swimming.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## dw1305 (5 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 





Conort2 said:


> You’ll probably start to find a few more as they get a bit larger. Corydoras fry are very good at hiding and you haven’t really got any fish that would actively predate them once they are free swimming.


Brilliant, my money is on there being a few more of the little cuties as well. _Corydoras panda_ is a fish where you often get <"surviving fry in the tank">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mrhoyo (5 Oct 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Brilliant, my money is on there being a few more of the little cuties as well. _Corydoras panda_ is a fish where you often get <"surviving fry in the tank">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I'll keep this updated as and when I spot more. So far only the two but I think the corydoras are having a lot of "fun".


----------



## mrhoyo (18 Nov 2020)

Excuse the quality photography but at least one is still there. Tiny Tim.


----------



## mrhoyo (23 Nov 2020)

I couldn't get a photo but we now have at least one Tinier Tim too - it's still very much a little tadpole looking thing at the minute but hopefully will grow soon.


----------



## rebel (24 Nov 2020)

So cute!


----------



## mrhoyo (25 Nov 2020)

Managed to video the massive beast


----------

